
PacketZoom - wiradikusuma
https://packetzoom.com/
======
JoeAltmaier
Some cool, overdue ideas here. They update TCP for the mobile age, with
speedups for almost every client. Mobile towers can be very hot,
oversubscribed and dropping packets. TCP responds by slowing to a crawl.
packetZoom responds and adapts so your downloads are near full speed
regardless of network conditions.

